# trouble making sales - any ideas?



## andocobo (Aug 24, 2005)

hey everyone, 
i've had my t-shirt store for a while, i'm happy with how it looks and i am pleased with most of our designs, but i am having trouble making sales. i have heard that if you're getting less than 1 sale for every 100 customers you might have a problem....well i'm well below that point. I think part of the problem is not getting targetted traffic, but i dont really know quite how to target my market. Any ideas to get more targetted traffic would be great...

oh, the 'return to main page' link is down at the moment cause i'm revamping the mainpage so i have it redirecting to the store...

Okay thanks for any ideas 

Andrew


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Andrew,

Starting up with 100% original t-shirts is tough to break the market.

Like new Rock Bands, they inclued some " Covers " ( some other popular songs ) into their song list and go on the road to get experiance. 

May be try selling some other designs that are hits to help you get off the ground with your originals.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Andrew,

Some thoughts about your page..

I noticed on your shipping page that you are using some kind of default Cafepress page with a huge list of rates for everything from CD's to buttons. If you're not selling any of this products currently, why list prices for the shipping? It might be confusing for your customers, and it takes way too long to read. Make a new page that just has t-shirt shipping prices.

Also, on that page it says "CafePress.com offers multiple shipping options..." Etc. Even though you have explained the Cafepress thing on your FAQ page, people who are not familiar with Cafepress might still be confused, because they thought they were buying from Teejunction, not Cafepress.

Overall it just seems like you have to make more of an effort to create an identity for your brand that isn't so centered on Cafepress.

As for targeting your market - Who is your market? That's the most important thing to figure out. The more defined it is, the easier it is to "target" it.

Try starting a Myspace page. Try asking your favorite bloggers if you can advertise on their site. And keep looking for new things to try. There is really a wealth of information about marketing both here in the t-shirt forums and all over the web. It seems like a lot of stuff, but just try one marketing tactic at a time, wear it out, then find a new one.

One last thought... be patient. You've only been doing this for a little while, and considering there are thousands and thousands of online t-shirt shops, you've got some serious competition. Stay focused and keep going forward, eventually the orders will start coming in.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I think part of the problem is not getting targetted traffic, but i dont really know quite how to target my market. Any ideas to get more targetted traffic would be great...


Who is your market? That will help us tell you how to target them.

Where do they hang out? What magazines do they read? What search terms do they use? What blogs do they read? What radio stations do they listen to?

It's likely that you will have to do some advertising (if you haven't already).

What have you tried so far that isn't working for you?


----------



## Swing Easy (Aug 14, 2006)

Andrew,

being new to all of this myself, I am not in much of a position to offer advice, but I CAN tell you that your site looks great, and your designs are really fun, creative, and they "pop." I'd say the problem must surely be advertising, or the checkout issues other posters mentioned. The tees themselves are great.


----------



## Swing Easy (Aug 14, 2006)

LucyRoberts said:


> May be try selling some other designs that are hits to help you get off the ground with your originals.


Lucy, I am a little confused by this suggestion. What exactly do you mean?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Swing Easy said:


> Lucy, I am a little confused by this suggestion. What exactly do you mean?


...well, i mean like getting involved with other designers sites etc. that may have some popular designs that you can sell too etc... this would expose your own stuff.

Unless, of course if you are 100% dedicated to your stuff ONLY and the Idea of showing other designs on your site that are not created by you is a no-go, them my seggestion would not work.

Personally, when I visit a site, i like it when there is more then 1 style/designer to choose from. I gues thats why i surf this board, some heavys hang out here and so do newbies the future trend setters.........Thats just me tho.


----------



## andocobo (Aug 24, 2005)

hey guys, 
thanks for the tips...i've just updated the site, so there are few issues with the shipping page, and i havent got a link to contact me directly either. As soon as i get time i'll fix that stuff up.

I have tried a few things, i did adwords for a while, but it didint prove very effective, i need to learn more about it before i try it again. I have swapped links with alot of other sites, but i dont have a 'links' section on my store at the moment, its on my main page (which is down at the moment). In terms of who my market is, i want to target young people, probably college students mainly, say from 18-30 kinda age range. The idea about selling other people's stuff is interesting, although i think it would defeat the purpose of doing this. I want to express my own ideas and creativity, i believe in them, i really think its a matter of traffic and marketing at the moment, not designs. Although if i increase traffic and have similar problems i will have to rethink things .

With myspace i'm a little confused...how exactly does it work as a promotional tool? I mean, i see some people with lie 10,000 'friends' but what does that mean? surely nobody could indiviually speak to each 'friend' and build a meaningful relationship. 

Oh rodney, just one other thing, how do i go about finding out that sort of info (without having to spend lots of money on research or something). At the moment i just sort of try to think to myself, if i were a college student (which i am coincidentally) where would i go, what would i do etc...if dr. phil was here i'm sure he would ask 'how's that workin' for ya?' i'd have to say 'not so good phil, not so good'. Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks again for the tips guys 
Andrew


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

andocobo said:


> ...if dr. phil was here i'm sure he would ask 'how's that workin' for ya?' i'd have to say 'not so good phil, not so good'. Any suggestions would be great!
> 
> Andrew


....well, dr. phil is here.  lol

your designs are dated. 

Sorry, Please dont hate me for my opinion. 

The whole pixel-distort-art, the afro, etc... is at a trend tail end. If they were there a few years ago they could of been at the top of the trend cycle.

The t-shirt consummer has seen that style a lot, they have moved on. You could have the greatest jazz record mixed in a bin priced for .99 cents with all the HOT music our days ......you will not be able to give that jazz record away. Why, peeps are not into it. Its a thing of the past that is not at the top of the trend cycle.

sorry, please dont hate me for spitting out how i see it.

Get to know your market better, eat, drink, sleep with them. Get a feel for what they want, go to your studio with a fresh outlook, have fun and bring it to life. 

Dont force it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't agree that all your designs are outdated.

I think the "vintage" style shirts are still selling, and selling well.

It's just a matter of setting yourself apart and getting your designs out there in front of customers.



> Oh rodney, just one other thing, how do i go about finding out that sort of info (without having to spend lots of money on research or something). At the moment i just sort of try to think to myself, if i were a college student (which i am coincidentally) where would i go, what would i do etc.


In this case, you actually ARE your customer. I would suggest trying to "think like" your customer, but if you are your potential buyer, then that could make it easier 

Where do you and your friends hang out? Where do you buy your clothes? What magazines do you read? Where do folks hang out on campus?

Advertise there  On the campus radio station, in the campus paper, maybe some campus related blogs/local sites. Try some press releases for your local area to let them know of the local interest story of you selling funny t-shirts to pay for college, etc.

Think of everywhere you would look, and then get your stuff there. Do you read collegehumor or fark, try an ad there. Rolling Stone or a small local zine? Advertise there.

Without marketing your stuff, the best designs in the world will sit on the shelf. Now that you have the web design done, the t-shirt designs ready, your daily task should be figuring out ways to market and sell.


----------



## andocobo (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks for the tips rodney, you're an exceptionally good site admin .
Thanks for your feedback lucy, i think i'll just concentrate on marketing for now, as i said, if after i've started to get more visitors, sales dont pick up i'll reassess the creative aspects of the site. I'm with rodney on the whole 'trend cycle' thing, i think plenty of people buy vintage style shirts, i've had alot of positive feedback on my designs, so i think i'll just stick with it thanks.

Thanks again guys, 
Andrew


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

andocobo said:


> The idea about selling other people's stuff is interesting, although i think it would defeat the purpose of doing this. I want to express my own ideas and creativity, i believe in them, i really think its a matter of traffic and marketing at the moment, not designs.


I think you're on the right track. It's true that the vintage-style designs you have aren't the freshest thing on the market, but they are certainly not outdated.. they may be in a few more years, but as long as you keep coming up with new ones in the meantime, you should be fine.

Good luck and be sure to tell us if you discover any awesome marketing stuff along the way.


----------

